# Electricians tooll belt.



## torossg (May 10, 2013)

So after two years of working non union in the trade, i just got the opportunity to join the union and i took it.
They require that we have a tool belt for work and recommend the ideal and green lee too belts made of leather and stiff as hell. I personally am not a fan. Are there any other brands that you could recommend that would give me the same layout in a softer leather? 

the only one i have found that looks softer in the same layout is by style and craft
http://www.stylencraft.com/index_files/Page1464.htm

I appreciate all other recommendations and no fabric will not be okay.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

torossg said:


> So after two years of working non union in the trade, i just got the opportunity to join the union and i took it.
> They require that we have a tool belt for work and recommend the ideal and green lee too belts made of leather and stiff as hell. I personally am not a fan. Are there any other brands that you could recommend that would give me the same layout in a softer leather?
> 
> the only one i have found that looks softer in the same layout is by style and craft
> ...



Get the best...

http://www.bestbelt.com/cat.php?cat_ID=11

Nice soft leather..:thumbsup:


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

Im non union but i never use tool belts, too much weight. All u really need is a pair of *****, 11n1 screwdriver, knife in pockets. And tape and a marker in your shirt pocket


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

jett95 said:


> Im non union but i never use tool belts, too much weight. All u really need is a pair of *****, 11n1 screwdriver, knife in pockets. And tape and a marker in your shirt pocket


Heh... As a commercial (non-union) electrician, a full tool belt is minimum, I bought a Klein job box to supplement my needs...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

jett95 said:


> Im non union but i never use tool belts, too much weight. All u really need is a pair of *****, 11n1 screwdriver, knife in pockets. And tape and a marker in your shirt pocket


As a union electrician, I agree but, side cutters instead of *****. :thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I love the extremes :laughing:

We go from one guy saying all you need is 3 tools to another guy wheeling a gangbox with him :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I love the extremes :laughing:
> 
> We go from one guy saying all you need is 3 tools to another guy wheeling a gangbox with him :thumbup::laughing:


It takes all kinds.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I love the extremes :laughing:
> 
> We go from one guy saying all you need is 3 tools to another guy wheeling a gangbox with him :thumbup::laughing:


If you want a question answered , ask it here, you'll get every conceivable opinion.:laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

It's funny to see what people want to carry.
5 different sizes if screwdrivers
*****
Needle nose
Two strippers
Side cutters
12 not drivers
2 big channel locks
2 small channel locks
Open end wrenches
Adjustable wrench
Hammer
Hacksaw
Two types of chisels

It's like seeing a house with all of its old cars parked in the front yard with weeds growing over them.
They don't use them, it's just a statement.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

jrannis said:


> It's funny to see what people want to carry.
> 5 different sizes if screwdrivers
> *****
> Needle nose
> ...


True. I have waaaay too many screwdrivers in my veto, even though I really only use my Klein straight blade and Phillips on a daily basis. I like having insulated screwdrivers for working in panels and the like, and also have an I insulated #2 Robertson. The only open end/box end wrench I keep in my pouch is 7/16 or whatever size fits the nut on Minnies and coax connectors. I also work at a hydro power plant so I like keeping more mechanical tools handy so I can just grab my tool bag and a socket set and go fix stuff. Most of the time I run a 4 pocket Klein pouch and a carhartt nail apron (thanks Hacks) and it handles most electrical jobs fine.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

30 plus years and never owned an insulated screwdriver.
I'm also very good at the kids game of operation.


----------



## Wingman2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

25-30 years ago I carried it all. Today I use the the pouch that slides in my back pocket and hooks around my belt. Side cutters, strippers, 11-1, tape and markers. Everything else stays in the truck unless it is needed.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Wingman2002 said:


> 25-30 years ago I carried it all. Today I use the the pouch that slides in my back pocket and hooks around my belt. Side cutters, strippers, 11-1, tape and markers. Everything else stays in the truck unless it is needed.


More skill and experience = fewer tools to carry


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Everytime I see someone's tool bag with 12-15 drivers in it I think back to when I used to do the same thing. I didn't want to come across an 11/32" nut and not have the proper sized nut driver!!

Now I get by just fine with the minimums. A Lenox 9in1 because it has a full size phillips and straight tip instead of the little tiny (and easy to lose) bit that comes with the 11in1. A straight screwdriver because you need one to really torque things, pry, chisel, etc. You don't want to break out KOs with a multi-bit screwdriver. And of course lineman pliers. I also keep a pair of Cobras, a tick tracer, pair of strippers, tape, and knife on me.

That does most of what I need. If I anticipate needing something else I'll bring it. The 9in1 has a 3/8" nut driver that works well, but if I know I am going to be tightening 40 strut straps then I will bring the dedicated 3/8" nut driver. The #2 square tip on the 9in1 works perfectly fine to take the panel cover off and tighten a couple screws, but if I am cutting in an entire panel I'll bring the dedicated driver. And so on.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

HackWork said:


> ...We go from one guy saying all you need is 3 tools to another guy wheeling a gangbox with him :thumbup::laughing:


 I wheel a gangbox around with me that only has 3 tools in it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Big John said:


> I wheel a gangbox around with me that only has 3 tools in it.


Well they do make good break tables :laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

jrannis said:


> As a union electrician, I agree but, side cutters instead of *****. :thumbsup:


What's the difference between side cutters and *****?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> What's the difference between side cutters and *****?


Side-cutters










*****...


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I call these "9's" or "linesmans"














I thought ***** and sidecutters were the same thing.

Whatever they are called, it's handy to have each one. ***** will reach a wire in tight space that 9's cannot.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I call these "9's" or "linesmans"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup the slang is different everywhere you go,I carry both in my belt.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

WOW... can you imagine not using your back pocket to hold your tools.. 

IMO... you are more productive wearing a tool belt than carrying around a bag..

BBQ... are you listening.. :laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I wear a light pouch with only the tools I need 90% of the time.
- linemans
- *****
- strippers
- 5 in one screwdriver














The rest of my hand tools are in my Ideal tuff tote. It is usually on my lift with me, or riding around on a 2 wheel dolly or material cart close by.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't know the brand but, find the bags with handles sewn onto them.


You can thank me later.




I hate the weight of bags but they are most often very productive. If I have a table set up, I probably won't wear them but I HATE bending over to pick up a different tool whenever I need it.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

I have never understood. why some guys wear " framers" rigs while doing trim out. If you are just make connections in a panel all day . Do you really need an impact driver, hammer, 2 chisels etc ?


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

btharmy said:


> I wear a light pouch with only the tools I need 90% of the time.
> - linemans
> - *****
> - strippers
> ...


I love these lineman pouches. I have the Kuny's 2-pocket and 3-pocket. Perfect size for what I do.


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

torossg said:


> So after two years of working non union in the trade, i just got the opportunity to join the union and i took it.
> They require that we have a tool belt for work and recommend the ideal and green lee too belts made of leather and stiff as hell. I personally am not a fan. Are there any other brands that you could recommend that would give me the same layout in a softer leather?
> 
> the only one i have found that looks softer in the same layout is by style and craft
> ...


congrats on getting in.. i have the greenlee pouch..had it for a year and a half. ps..was it tough to get in?


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

B4T said:


> WOW... can you imagine not using your back pocket to hold your tools..
> 
> IMO... you are more productive wearing a tool belt than carrying around a bag..
> 
> BBQ... are you listening.. :laughing::thumbup::laughing:


I feel completely opposite.

I can't imagine a situation where I would consider wearing a tool belt. My back thanks me. Pretty much the only trade I ever see wearing a pouch are carpenters/framers. Electricians, plumbers, Hvac, etc. don't wear belts on any of the jobs I'm on. Actually, if I went to work on Monday and wore saddle bags around I would probably get laughed at.

Things might be different in the residential world, but in commercial/industrial this is pretty much the way it is in this area.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

B4T said:


> WOW... can you imagine not using your back pocket to hold your tools..
> 
> IMO... you are more productive wearing a tool belt than carrying around a bag..
> 
> BBQ... are you listening.. :laughing::thumbup::laughing:





EBFD6 said:


> I feel completely opposite.
> 
> I can't imagine a situation where I would consider wearing a tool belt. My back thanks me. Pretty much the only trade I ever see wearing a pouch are carpenters/framers. Electricians, plumbers, Hvac, etc. don't wear belts on any of the jobs I'm on. Actually, if I went to work on Monday and wore saddle bags around I would probably get laughed at.


There are times in which you are definitely more productive by wearing tool/material pouches.

My contention is that wearing them *all the time* doesn't make you more productive like some people seem to say, only in certain instances.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

This is another one of those situations with no ONE answer.

If a person is doing the same task for days/months, then you can easily narrow down the tools that you carry to a minimum. If you work in an environment where you are constantly changing tasks, then you will need to carry a FEW more tools to be efficient. 

I believe that a base set of tools in a pouch/tote/coffee can/cardboard box or whatever you are comfortable carrying around daily, is the most efficient. You can always add or remove tools as needed. I always hated destroying my clothes by having my pockets full of tools.

If a person is going to carry only the tools for the current task, they need to have the tools to do other work handy for the: " Hey Fred come here and fix this" type jobs that always seem to happen.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

StaticFilter said:


> Heh... As a commercial (non-union) electrician, a full tool belt is minimum, I bought a Klein job box to supplement my needs...


Seriously?  Union or non-union, I'd expect the company to supply a job box (where company tools go.)


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

Acadian9 said:


> Seriously?  Union or non-union, I'd expect the company to supply a job box (where company tools go.)


The company does provide boxes for their equipment and wire, employees can store their stuff in them also but don't cover theft of personal tools


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

every single pair of work pants I've ever bought comes with a tool pouch built right into them.

it's called back pockets.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Big John said:


> I wheel a gangbox around with me that only has 3 tools in it.


I drive my gang box around, it's an Astro mini van. 
I tried hooking my 555 to my belt once but I couldn't get enough traction to walk.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

torossg said:


> So after two years of working non union in the trade, i just got the opportunity to join the union and i took it.
> They require that we have a tool belt for work and recommend the ideal and green lee too belts made of leather and stiff as hell. I personally am not a fan. Are there any other brands that you could recommend that would give me the same layout in a softer leather?
> 
> the only one i have found that looks softer in the same layout is by style and craft
> ...


Do you need a full tool belt or just a tool pouch? The pouch that you have linked is a lot like the dead on pouch that you can get at home depot. I carry just a pouch and find it easier on my back.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Been eyeing the Rack-A-Tiers pouches

Been using a mish-mosh of combos for years, can't quite seem to nail down my favorite setup...


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Just saw the pricing on Rack-a-Tiers pouches... $216!!

Probably going to try the new Klein pouches $136 with suspenders


----------



## SamoanThor (Oct 18, 2013)

I've been eyeing the GatorBack belt for awhile now. Hopefully, my wife will surprise me with it for Christmas.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

SteveBayshore said:


> I drive my gang box around, it's an Astro mini van.
> I tried hooking my 555 to my belt once but I couldn't get enough traction to walk.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SamoanThor (Oct 18, 2013)

SteveBayshore said:


> I drive my gang box around, it's an Astro mini van.
> I tried hooking my 555 to my belt once but I couldn't get enough traction to walk.


Maybe time for some new boots?


----------



## Mitth (Jul 30, 2013)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I call these "9's" or "linesmans"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ***** can be called diagonal cutters.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

jett95 said:


> Im non union but i never use tool belts, too much weight. All u really need is a pair of *****, 11n1 screwdriver, knife in pockets. And tape and a marker in your shirt pocket


Never needed a hammer, a meter or strippers eh? You must be extremely proficient.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

The op should go to a flea market or pawn shop and buy a used already broken in leather tool pouch. It's not like buying used underwear.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

fanelle said:


> Do you need a full tool belt or just a tool pouch? The pouch that you have linked is a lot like the dead on pouch that you can get at home depot. I carry just a pouch and find it easier on my back.


Just saw that Dead On leather pouch is on clearance at my local Home Depot for $20 just yesterday. Not sure if its being cleared every where though.... :thumbsup:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Dead-On-Tools-Oil-Tan-Electrician-s-Pouch-HD732139/202783864#.Unrxkyck-BY


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

jrannis said:


> As a union electrician, I agree but, side cutters instead of *****. :thumbsup:


Im into ***** . Linemen. And strippers myself.


----------



## SamoanThor (Oct 18, 2013)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Im into ***** . Linemen. And strippers myself.


I'll agree with last part.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Every guy I work around who doesn't carry a pair of ***** is constantly asking for mine. How can you not carry a pair around? They're good for so many things.


----------



## SamoanThor (Oct 18, 2013)

I have a pair of custom Klein linemans. They double as strippers. Where might one acquire these? Trust your coworker when he says 'yeah, that circuit is off boss'. *spark* 
'Definitely is now'.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

When Im doing straight electrical I have on my belt, 

Knife
Pliers
*****
Needlenose
1.5mm flat
2.5mm flat
4mm flat
6mm flat beater
#2 Pozi drive
#2 phillips
#2 square
Volt stick
Torpedo level
Hammer
Fluke T5-1000
Tape measure
1m ruler
Speed square
Folding Allen keys
Nail set
#2 phillips driver bit
#2 square driver bit
32mm chisel.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

chewy, 

I don't have that much stuff on my truck.  You are truly prepared.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

chewy said:


> When Im doing straight electrical I have on my belt,
> 
> Knife
> Pliers
> ...


*I always carry a similar amount a gear. Everyone always says "must be an apprentice." Then when they ask I say "No loans!" *:laughing:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Im into ***** . Linemen. And strippers myself.


All at once?! :jester:


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

chewy said:


> When Im doing straight electrical


 
As opposed to....:jester:


----------



## shocksystems (Apr 25, 2009)

*Occidental Leather*

Like others I am still trying to find the best belt for how I work. After reading a ton of posts on the topic here and reading through this thread I am leaning towards the Occidental Leather Electrician belt. My one misgiving is that they do not have handle loops for carrying the belt when it is not on your waist. However I have not yet seen anyone post a bad experience with one and the people who post about them seem to really like them. 

I am wondering though about whether I should purchase the 5036 - Leather Pro Electrician Set as is:










or if I should buy the belt in pieces and substitute this #5589 tool case:










Instead of this #5500 which comes with the belt:










Cheers!

Jim


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

shocksystems said:


> Like others I am still trying to find the best belt for how I work. After reading a ton of posts on the topic here and reading through this thread I am leaning towards the Occidental Leather Electrician belt. My one misgiving is that they do not have handle loops for carrying the belt when it is not on your waist. However I have not yet seen anyone post a bad experience with one and the people who post about them seem to really like them.
> 
> I am wondering though about whether I should purchase the 5036 - Leather Pro Electrician Set as is:
> 
> ...


How much do you want to carry on you? I've seen the 5500 at work and its got more than enough room for any task at hand.


----------



## Bem (May 1, 2013)

Acadian9 said:


> How much do you want to carry on you? I've seen the 5500 at work and its got more than enough room for any task at hand.


Check out occidental adjust to fit.


----------



## GarryTee (Nov 16, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Yup the slang is different everywhere you go,I carry both in my belt.


All my co-workers call linesman's "Kleins"


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

shocksystems said:


> Like others I am still trying to find the best belt for how I work. After reading a ton of posts on the topic here and reading through this thread I am leaning towards the Occidental Leather Electrician belt. My one misgiving is that they do not have handle loops for carrying the belt when it is not on your waist. However I have not yet seen anyone post a bad experience with one and the people who post about them seem to really like them.
> 
> I am wondering though about whether I should purchase the 5036 - Leather Pro Electrician Set as is:
> 
> ...



I think I would prefer to buy it separately and get either the #5589 tool case or I really like the #5085 tool case instead.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

GarryTee said:


> All my co-workers call linesman's "Kleins"


Yup it all depends on where you are,Welcome to the forum..:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> As opposed to....:jester:


Gy electrical..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

shocksystems said:


> Like others I am still trying to find the best belt for how I work. After reading a ton of posts on the topic here and reading through this thread I am leaning towards the Occidental Leather Electrician belt. My one misgiving is that they do not have handle loops for carrying the belt when it is not on your waist. However I have not yet seen anyone post a bad experience with one and the people who post about them seem to really like them.
> 
> I am wondering though about whether I should purchase the 5036 - Leather Pro Electrician Set as is:
> 
> ...



I've got the 5036 set up for a couple of years now and love it , no signs of wear and tear , worth the bucks.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

chewy said:


> When Im doing straight electrical I have on my belt,
> 
> Knife
> Pliers
> ...


Not saying you are wrong..

But where do you need a needlenose where your kleins won't suffice?
Can't double up on a couple of those flat head screwdrivers to get by with less? 
Beater screwdriver can't replace your chisel?
You really use allen wrenches _that_ much you need them on you?

Whatever works for you, only you will know, this is really more of a general statement than picking on you. 
I used to carry many tools too then you realize what actually gets used. 98% of tasks I can accomplish with my kleins and one flat screwdriver. My tool belt usually also contains a couple other items like a tweaker or strippers, depending on task, and these go with me all day. The rest of my tools are on the cart usually close enough to grab if they're really needed, but my back is much happier with me since I started carrying around less in my tool belt


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I use my needle nose for picking up the stupid phillips or slotted head screw I always drop and can't get out of the crevice it fell in. 

Stupid screws! Everything should be robertson, then my needle nose will be put to pasture.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

halfamp said:


> Not saying you are wrong..
> 
> But where do you need a needlenose where your kleins won't suffice?
> Can't double up on a couple of those flat head screwdrivers to get by with less?
> ...


Generally use needle nose for removing plugs out of a holesaws, holding rawl plugs that just spin in the holes, putting live wires into connectors, too many uses to drop them. This stuff weighs nothing really so isnt an issue to leave in my belt.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

chewy said:


> Generally use needle nose for removing plugs out of a holesaws, holding rawl plugs that just spin in the holes, putting live wires into connectors, too many uses to drop them. This stuff weighs nothing really so isnt an issue to leave in my belt.


A feather weighs next to nothing. Get enough feathers and you'll see how much weight it can be lol.

For me, needle nose pliers are kept in my tool box. I use them when installing receptacles (to break the bridge) but other than that they rarely get used.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a single pouch.....like that 5500....must be....hmmmm 25 yrs old....replaced the belt few years ago....its in the truck somewhere....grab my bag and work out of it.....if you are doing production work....monkey chit go light as ya can....your knees and feet and back will thank you 30 years from now:thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

RGH said:


> I have a single pouch.....like that 5500....must be....hmmmm 25 yrs old....replaced the belt few years ago....its in the truck somewhere....grab my bag and work out of it.....if you are doing production work....monkey chit go light as ya can....your knees and feet and back will thank you 30 years from now:thumbsup:


Go as light as you can for ANY kind of work.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

If you don't wear a tool belt you are slower than the guy who does.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> If you don't wear a tool belt you are slower than the guy who does.


False


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

Our company requires bags to be worn for most occasions, we are a large commercial company so our guys are doing many different tasks in a day...


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I am a bit of a minallist when it comes to pouch tools.
3/8 x 8 Stanley 100 plus screwdriver
1/4 x6 Stanley 100 plus screwdriver
9"Kleins
WT112M T&B crimper
(Sometimes dikes are substituted for the crimper.)
442 Channellocks
torpedo level
6' fiberglass rule inside
Quick wedge screwdriver
(Sometimes the a scratch awl is substituted for the Quick wedge depending on what I am doing.)
T5 stripper
This does about 95% of what I need to do. But the tool bucket is never far behind.
The less tools in the pouch the better.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I can do almost anything with a pair of *****, screwdriver (multi), and a neon tester


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Cletis said:


> I can do almost anything with a pair of *****, screwdriver (multi), and a neon tester


But ***** don't like guys. :blink:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I can do almost anything with a pair of *****, screwdriver (multi), and a neon tester


We have all seen what you can almost do.


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> If you don't wear a tool belt you are slower than the guy who does.


I disagree with that. If you wear a tool belt, you scratch more walls and equipment than the guy who doesn't


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> If you don't wear a tool belt you are faster than the guy who does.


FIFY :laughing:


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Can it hold a hammer? I ask because I like to stick a hammer up my ass til the claws cradle my balls.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

pudge565 said:


> Can it hold a hammer? I ask because I like to stick a hammer up my ass til the claws cradle my balls.


Must be interesting when you have to use the hammer to pound staples and whatnot, but whatever lifts your skirt up bro. :laughing:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Awkward.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a rule; if there isn't a workbench like surface nearby, I can't get the teacart to it or if I can't park the truck next to it to hold my tool bag then it's not my problem. :laughing:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

your choice of tool belts will be a personal choice.
I prefer leather for its durability, while others choose nylon for its lite weight.
your choice of tools you will figure out over time.
the tools you use most will be mainstays in the pouch with a few less often used items.
seldom used tools will be in the tool box in your truck or van,
my choice of tools is influenced by their accuracy and quality.
( I run a lot of conduit so an accurate quality level is important. and proper tools for the task at hand is relevant to safety)
and while we have a rigid power threader in the shop I also have a ratcheting hand set in the truck as back up.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

btharmy said:


> I wear a light pouch with only the tools I need 90% of the time.
> - linemans
> - *****
> - strippers
> ...


I do pretty much the same....and my back thanks me for it.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

I use this tool belt, it is outstanding. 
www.grainger.com/product/CLC-Tool-Pouch-w-Suspenders-1LWK6

Some pictures of it fully loaded for a commercial site:















My M12 impact nestles in there nicely and works great for a lefty like myself. All in all, I recommend this belt and bags setup. :thumbup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

That_Dude said:


> I use this tool belt, it is outstanding.
> www.grainger.com/product/CLC-Tool-Pouch-w-Suspenders-1LWK6
> 
> Some pictures of it fully loaded for a commercial site:
> ...


You have got like 10 plier type tools in there and 2 screwdrivers? You so cray girl.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

chewy said:


> You have got like 10 plier type tools in there and 2 screwdrivers? You so cray girl.


3 screwdrivers.
-Wiha Insulated Multi-bit
-Wera PH2
-Klein Reamer/Screwdriver
-Milwaukee bit set + M12 impact
Plenty of screwdrivers. :laughing:


----------

